# Cant Get Oto's ??



## Kristoph91 (9 Jan 2012)

Im in Ipswich, Suffolk, and can't source any otos for my shrimp cube.   
Anybody got any for sale near me, or know how i can get some ? 

Thanks, 
  Kris.


----------



## Greenview (9 Jan 2012)

Have you tried Wildwoods or Sweet Knowle Aquatics mail order?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (9 Jan 2012)

Sweet Knowle Aquatics dont sell them just searched there site type otocinclus in search bar and it loads pitbull pleco 

try http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/

http://www.aquaticstoyourdoor.co.uk/


----------



## morefirejules08 (9 Jan 2012)

Ornamental fish farm in bury st Edmunds is where I got mine from or kesgrave tropicals in  Ipswich


----------



## Kristoph91 (9 Jan 2012)

Thanks guys, www.aquaticstoyourdoor.co.uk have them but they're £6.50 each and that doesnt include postage?

I have a friend who lives in Bury St. Ed's so i'll get him to take me down one day


----------



## Tom (9 Jan 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Im in Ipswich, Suffolk


 
I can't think of a shop in Ipswich that doesn't stock Otos. Last week Seapets did, Kesgrave Tropicals did. Not sure about P@H, but they have in the past. Viking did too last time I was there. Our little P@H in Sudbury always has them in - I think they're 7.50 for 2. But Kegs Trops almost definitely will have them. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (9 Jan 2012)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> Ornamental fish farm in bury st Edmunds is where I got mine from or kesgrave tropicals in  Ipswich



OFF in Bury also have them in!!


----------



## Kristoph91 (9 Jan 2012)

Nice one, definitely going to Bury then!


----------



## Tom (9 Jan 2012)

Give them a ring first


----------



## Kristoph91 (9 Jan 2012)

Good idea Tom.


----------

